# sold the truck



## rb_in_va (Feb 7, 2008)

It is with great regret that I make this post. I had to sell my F-150, to get a minivan no less. The only consolation is that I sold it for $1500 more than I bought it for. Goodbye my friend!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47341&d=1174598992


----------



## Woodie (Feb 7, 2008)

RB,

You're gonna get a lot of grief from folks here for selling that beautiful old truck--your work partner for all these years--to buy a minivan. People are going to say you did that truck wrong...that you sold your soul...and worse, you did it to buy, of all things, a minivan. You should be prepared to catch a lot of grief for that from some of our members.

So I may as well be the first, you dumb sonofa bench...how could you?!! GAAAHHHHHH!!!!

Sincerely,
Woodie

_p.s. Sorry man...I do feel your pain!_


----------



## spacemule (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Woodie! What's the difference in a mini van and an suv?


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had to sell the truck especially since you just had a lot of it redone after your minor fender bender. At least you were well compensated for your loss. How many miles were on it?


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Sorry to hear you had to sell the truck especially since you just had a lot of it redone after your minor fender bender. At least you were well compensated for your loss. How many miles were on it?



123k miles. I just took a job much farther from my house and paying for the gas to drive that truck to work would kill me. I will get a little beater 4 banger to drive to work. Eventually I would like to get another F-150 someday. Maybe a reg cab short bed from the same generation. I could probably pick one up for under $2k, but I doubt it would be as clean as the one I had. Honestly I never really needed a truck at all, probably every other month or so.

Woodie,
Have you ever tried to put an infant carseat in ex cab of a F-150? My other vehicle is a 4 door Accord, and we didn't all fit in there very well either. Then when my folks come to town we have to ride in seperate cars to go anywhere. A van is the right vehicle for me at this time.


----------



## Woodie (Feb 7, 2008)

rb_in_va said:


> Woodie,
> Have you ever tried to put an infant carseat in ex cab of a F-150? My other vehicle is a 4 door Accord, and we didn't all fit in there very well either. Then when my folks come to town we have to ride in seperate cars to go anywhere. A van is the right vehicle for me at this time.



RB,

Make sure to go back and read the "white print!" I'm just joshin' ya. Believe me...I felt the same way when I sold my Jeep TJ.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 7, 2008)

I feel your pain, four years ago I traded my truck for a Subaru in preparation of our first born.  I miss my truck but that Subaru is a great car.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 7, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Good move.
> 
> Fuel saved is money saved!



True, I've always felt it was wasteful to drive around by myself (which I did 95% of the time) in that big truck. Heck, I'm a desk monkey.:monkey:


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, still looking for another car. We're thinking about getting my something smaller like a Civic. For under $5k, you really can't beat a Civic for a commuter car. The early 90s Civic hatchbacks got close to 50 mpg!


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd update this thread. I got a 93 Civic Hatch. I get almost 40 mpg! Not bad, and I feel safe driving it as long as I stay in the right lane, which saves gas too!


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 15, 2008)

rb_in_va said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread. I got a 93 Civic Hatch. I get almost 40 mpg! Not bad, and I feel safe driving it as long as I stay in the right lane, which saves gas too!



UPDATE: I sold that Civic, and now have a 2000 Civic with 5 speed. This thing will get more than 40 mpg. Paid this car for the same price that I sold the 93 for!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 15, 2008)

rb_in_va said:


> UPDATE: I sold that Civic, and now have a 2000 Civic with 5 speed. This thing will get more than 40 mpg. Paid this car for the same price that I sold the 93 for!



I don't get why people buy hybrids? I saw an ad for the civic hybrid the other day and I think they claimed 46mpg, if your already doing better than 40mpg whats the point. Imagine what your car would get with a more sophisticated engine management system, variable valve timing and such. Throw in some weight saving materials and I bet you could easily do better than a hybrid and without a $6,000 battery!

Sorry, not trying to derail. Congrats on the new ride. 

Peace out!
W4H


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 15, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> I don't get why people buy hybrids? I saw an ad for the civic hybrid the other day and I think they claimed 46mpg, if your already doing better than 40mpg whats the point. Imagine what your car would get with a more sophisticated engine management system, variable valve timing and such. Throw in some weight saving materials and I bet you could easily do better than a hybrid and without a $6,000 battery!
> 
> Sorry, not trying to derail. Congrats on the new ride.
> 
> ...



My car has variable valve timing. It is true that most people in a hybrid Civic would get 46 mpg or so. I would get 55+ mpg in it. I only paid $2500 for this older Civic, and the difference between a Civic hybrid and $2500 will buy a lot of gas. I'm waiting for the next big thing in alternative fuel/transportation. If I had a good public transportation system in my area, and with the carpooling I currently do, I would go to one car in the driveway.

LOL, how's that for a derail?


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder how the civic will look in your avatar?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 15, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> I wonder how the civic will look in your avatar?:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, I have avatars supressed so I forgot all about that!


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 23, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> I wonder how the civic will look in your avatar?:hmm3grin2orange:



You tell me!


----------

